# Hand-raised orphan pigeon pecks me - suggestions?



## kandyb (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all I am new to this site and I have hand raised a feral pigeon that was orphaned. He is now grown. He lives on my porch and I have him a nexting box. Recently, he has started pecking me viciously. I cannot find any other thing wrong with him except that he always wants to be around me but if I even move wrong he starts pecking me. There are no other pigeons where I live so he is always going to be alone. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL, oh the joys of having a pet pigeon. I have a pair of rescued pigeons that I have had since they were about 8 or 9 days old. The female only pecks me when I am invading her nest space but the male (Kiko), actually does it for fun I think. 

The one bit of advise that I hope comes to you in time is don't turn your head to look at your sweat little bird when it is on your shoulder!!! He will peck you in the eye. 

Some say you can train them to not see you as a threat by holding your hand near them until they no longer peck it and accept it as a good thing. I have not found that that has accomplished anything for me but a bleeding hand. Kiko will chase me through the house pecking at my feet, do little surprise attacks when I least expect it, be all cozy and sweet then attack for no known reason. He's 14 months old now and we have just settled into our little quirks with each other. 

Good luck!


----------

